# Lyrical Masterpieces



## Ether's Bane (Jul 12, 2010)

I was just wondering what you guys think are the best lyrics ever written.

My picks would be the following:

Rhiannon - Fleetwood Mac
The Poet and the Pendulum - Nightwish
Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin
Disposable Heroes - Metallica
Art of Life - X Japan
When a Blind Man Cries - Deep Purple
Keeper of the Seven Keys - Helloween


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jul 13, 2010)

Muse - "Hoodoo"

Come into my life
Regress into a dream
We will hide
And build a new reality
Draw another picture
Of the life you could have had
Follow your instincts
And choose the other path

You should never be afraid
You're protected from trouble and pain
Why, why is this a crisis in your eyes again

Come to be
How did it come to be
Tied to a railroad
No love to set us free
Watch our souls fade away
And our bodies crumbling
Don't be afraid

I will take the blow for you

*And I have had recurring nightmares
That I was loved for who I am
And missed the opportunity
To be a better man*


----------



## departuresong (Jul 13, 2010)

I know it's really lame but I'm totally into Lily Allen's lyrics, especially "The Fear." (I know people in the UK are going to absolutely _hate_ me. I'm sorry!)


> I want to be rich and I want lots of money
> I don't care about clever, I don't care about funny
> I want loads of clothes and fuckloads of diamonds
> I heard people die while they're trying to find them
> ...


----------



## Fireworks (Jul 13, 2010)

Pink Floyd - Time, Money, High Hopes, Wish You Were Here, etc.
Porcupine Tree - Arriving Somewhere But Not Here, Lazarus, My Ashes, etc.
Modest Mouse - Lives
Blackfield - Summer
Pain Of Salvation - the entire BE/Remedy Lane/Scarsick albums, well even Entropia and OHBTCL
Built To Spill - Car


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 13, 2010)

Tinpan Orange - Lovely said:
			
		

> I know people don't really fix things anymore,
> But if I ever break you, I swear,
> I'll put you back together again.
> I'll prop you up with wire,
> ...


----------



## see ya (Jul 13, 2010)

Limelight, Marathon, Hemispheres, Entre Nous....A lot of songs - Rush 
Firth of Fifth - Genesis
Within You Without You, Across the Universe - The Beatles
Spring and a Storm - Tally Hall
Mercy Street - Peter Gabriel



> Pink Floyd - Time


Also this. Pretty much all of DSotM, really. There's probably a lot here I'm missing, but that's just what I grabbed from quickly browsing my library.


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 13, 2010)

Anything by Pink Floyd.


----------



## Minish (Jul 13, 2010)

departuresong said:


> I know it's really lame but I'm totally into Lily Allen's lyrics, especially "The Fear." (I know people in the UK are going to absolutely _hate_ me. I'm sorry!)


I have to say, I did think that song's lyrics were pretty good when I first heard it.

As for masterpieces, I have to say pretty much anything by Vienna Teng. Her music is pure poetry.

In particular, My Medea, who I urge everyone to listen to at least once:



> Inside the labyrinth walls
> There lies a tiny child who sleeps alone
> And as the daylight falls
> The wind becomes so wild across the stone
> ...


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 13, 2010)

The Lightning Strike-Snow Patrol



> (I) What If This Storm Ends?
> 
> What if this storm ends?
> And I don't see you
> ...


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 13, 2010)

In the Aeroplane Over the Sea - Neutral Milk Hotel

And, of course, most of Pink Floyd's body of work.


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh, I forgot about NMH.


----------



## Keltena (Jul 13, 2010)

Cirrus said:


> As for masterpieces, I have to say pretty much anything by Vienna Teng. Her music is pure poetry.


Yes, yes, _yes._

Also recommending "Signal Fire" by her:



> Warm breezes on the island shore
> Another night is setting in
> I feed on the landscape and breathe in the air
> Forgetting the deeper starvation
> ...


Aaand... "Center of the Sun" by Conjure One (feat. Poe):



> Young girl in the market, music to the men
> When the men leave, her eyes are red
> When her eyes are closed again she sees the dark markings
> Of a violin
> ...


Other songs by other artists...

Winter - Tori Amos
Viva la Vida - Coldplay (though I'm aware there are _very_ varying opinions on this one)
Angels on the Moon - Thriving Ivory

I am absolutely, definitely forgetting some. Like always.


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 13, 2010)

Anathema - Thin Air


----------



## Minish (Jul 14, 2010)

Just remembered another one: Oceania by Björk. Short, but one of the most magical songs I've ever heard.



> One breath away from mother Oceania
> Your nimble feet make prints in my sands
> You have done good for yourselves
> Since you left my wet embrace
> ...


The really amazing thing about this song is the mermaid-like backing vocalisation; I urge anyone to go listen to it. :D


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 14, 2010)

Cirrus said:


> Just remembered another one: Oceania by Björk. Short, but one of the most magical songs I've ever heard.
> 
> 
> 
> The really amazing thing about this song is the mermaid-like backing vocalisation; I urge anyone to go listen to it. :D


Oceania is, I think, the most beautiful song I know.

Also, Icarus by Jason Webley:



> I wake up every morning to the sound of motors roaring
> they are drowning out the voices in my head
> at night while I am sleeping I can hear the angels speaking but I can't recall a single thing they said
> I see their lips move clearly I feel their presence near me
> ...


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 14, 2010)

People Get Ready - The Frames



> People all get ready
> 'Cause we're tearing down the stand
> Rebuild what's gone unsteady
> And see it through with newer hands
> ...


Many of Horror - Biffy Clyro



> You say "I love you boy",
> But I know you lie.
> I trust you all the same,
> I don't know why.
> ...


The Walls of Jericho - Fair to Midland



> Splendidly weaved from an atom bomb,
> Retrieved from a teleprompt,
> Practical, you are not.
> Break the ice with a cotton swab,
> ...


----------

